# The beautiful Foundation Appaloosa



## keysgirl22 (Jan 27, 2011)

He's really good looking looks like a happy horse! The 6th picture is my favorite but thy are all really nice 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

ASDFGHJKL. Abubgb. Ugh. I want! *grabby hands*

That might be one of the most beautiful horses i have ever seen. You are a lucky, lucky person!


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks ladies. This boy is my baby. Didnt get him out this year as he wasnt ready mentally for halter. Had him at equine affair and it was too much stress for the young boy. Hopefully going to have him out this spring at some small local shows to start. Have some big dreams for him


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

omg... an appy with a mane and tail!!! may I please have?!

I love the spotting but cannot learn to love the pathetic tails on some of them. This one... well, let it be said I love his mane and tail.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

he is a looker for sure. i love me some appy spots! 

blue eyed pony - my appy gelding has a mane and tail.  however my mare does not. haha


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Crimson, I know some of them have nice manes/tails, the people who used to live next door have one with a gorgeous tail. Floor-length and THICK.

I would be interested to see the genetics of it as for every appy with a nice tail I have seen, I have seen at least 3 with rat tails and no mane at all. Here in Aus for a long time we didn't have much variation of stock, and the quality wasn't great. 20 years ago spots were considered a very bad thing as they were a sign of so-called "bad breeding" due to the very limited, low-quality gene pool in the spotted breeds at the time.

Now, nearly everybody loves spots, but that's had a huge amount to do with careful breeding and the importation of higher quality stock. As for me, I dream of a black warmblood with a spotted blanket, 4 stockings, and a big blaze (I would have him in either cherry brown or oakbark tack... I love me some red-tan on black)... there are a few lines of tobiano warmbloods and even a few spotted lines from the infusion of knabstrupper blood so my dream is not as unrealistic as it seems!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

How to know that a horse is foundation? I mean, the Appalousa is so very far from the original horses bred by the indians (and by the way, I was reading that the Nez Perce didn't orginiate them , only had them amoungst their herds)
Appy's have been breed with qh's and thbd's and ? 'til who knows what the original appys looked like. Are there any appys that descend directly from the original indian ponies without major adulteration?


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

Very pretty horse!

I have one with a rat tail and no mane. The other has a longer tail and no mane.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> How to know that a horse is foundation? I mean, the Appalousa is so very far from the original horses bred by the indians (and by the way, I was reading that the Nez Perce didn't orginiate them , only had them amoungst their herds)
> Appy's have been breed with qh's and thbd's and ? 'til who knows what the original appys looked like. Are there any appys that descend directly from the original indian ponies without major adulteration?


 Foundation means that it has a pedigree that is appy to appy over many generations. When they were trying to save the breed they did cross in arabians, morgans, QH and SOME TB. There were just not enough appys around without them. They chose horses that resembled what the original appys looked like and the arabians for endurance that they used to have. Also sometimes other breeds were added in because they had appy traits.

when the native americans horses were taken by US calvary they had no use for the small painted ponies. They were bred to drafts and large horses to make them more useful. very sad the whole story. Unfortunetly the ApHC still to this day has not closed stud books. Most of the horses you see at breed level are not longer barely any appy in them. Most are 80+% QH. 

Many of my horses go back to horses that were believed to be very close to the "original" appys. ...


Ghost Wind Phantom Appaloosa this is the pedigree for my stallion. If you follow one of the lines with Peppers Shamrock.. it will go back to desert king... than to spotted eagle who was nez pierce owned. 

Foundation horses go back to the original F numbered (foundation) horses of the breed. and obviously many horses that were true indian ponies were not "registered" as this was before the registry was developed. 


This type of pedigree is what I and many breeders are fighting to preserve.

This pedigree below is an example of a prominent what i like to call Quarter Appaloosa...
Chocolatey Appaloosa

everywhere you see "appaloosa" look behind it.. one of the parents is Qh and so on and so on. This horse has less than 20% appaloosa blood (and that is counting half QH) as per ApHC. it is sad that the breed that i love is again so many years later being allowed to be bred out.


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

I tracked down my old Appy's original owner and he told me that she has very old bloodlines also. I would love to get her paper work. But I do know I have never seen another rat tail App around here. He could have just been telling me stories but it was still fascinating.


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

Now that is an appy to die for!!! He is really lovely! (and I don't like appys)

Super Nova


----------



## Serenity616 (Oct 6, 2012)

AWWWWWW!!!!!!!! *Deep breath* AWWWWWW! SO SO cute/handsome! WOW! I just love Appaloosas. And you have definitely got a gorgeous one! Can't wait to see what his future holds!


----------



## Flickergurl21 (May 25, 2012)

WOW!! He is freakin' gorgeous!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Stunning!!


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Super Nova said:


> Now that is an appy to die for!!!


Oh, let's not get carried away...he is OK...:rofl:

He is maturing nicely GWA...has a lot of Peppers Shamrock in him. Have you been able to tell if he shuffles yet?


----------



## joseeandjade11 (Oct 12, 2012)

Impresively gorgeous horse!!! WOW


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

Faceman said:


> Oh, let's not get carried away...he is OK...:rofl:
> 
> He is maturing nicely GWA...has a lot of Peppers Shamrock in him. Have you been able to tell if he shuffles yet?


 
Unfortunetly this boy doesnt shuffle. Too many generations of breeding non shufflers  Which stinks because I really do enjoy my shufflers. Im going to be breeding him with some of my shuffling mares though.. Im very hopeful that he still might produce them with shuffling mares as I'd like to keep my gaited appy line going. 

I kept a son from Phantom our senior shuffling stallion that is his twin just about. He has been strongly shuffling since birth. Since phantom is quickly coming on 18 I needed to plan for the future and this boy was just too nice to not retain. 

Photo of Ghostwind Spirit:
Shufflig:








last day with mom








first time outside after weaning


----------



## Riosmom12 (Oct 14, 2013)

I am a proud owner of a 100% PURE Appy! Chub's Sonseeray El Rio! His family history has quite the champion line....linking back to Frank Scripter! I love my boy there is no question in that...No mane and a beautiful tail!


----------



## Riosmom12 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hello Ghostwindappaloosa!

This leopard print appy is gorgeous! Have you ever looked up Frank Scripter? He bred the Leopards here in Michigan until he passed away! I have a foundation appy who is linked to Frank!! Worth checking into.


----------



## JulieG (Jun 25, 2013)

Seems like you own my dream horse...  Gorgeous!


----------



## PixiTrix (Sep 11, 2013)

Wow! I agree! I don't love all appys or all spots but he is fantastic!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

Flair did some growing up this summer. He is currently standing just over 15 hands as a 2 year old

Racing with my giant yearling Spirit this spring 

cool photo from this past winter 

some saddling 


summer loafing 

pedicure


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

That is the most stunningly beautiful horse I think I have ever seen *_*


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

I just noticed Spirit's "skunk" strip down his front legs, that's really neat!


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

OP, stunning, stunning boys. absolutely drooling over them both.

My appaloosa filly is a good example of one with a high percentage of AQHA breeding. The furthest back I can trace her appaloosa ancestry is "gray appaloosa mare, 1946". That said, she is a pretty amazing horse regardless, but if I ever breed her, it will be to a shuffling foundation stallion. I think its a shame they dont close the stud books, its getting to the point with many registered appaloosas that they are just quarter horses, sometimes without even the spots!


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

Wow. Those are some stunning horses you've got there. GORGEOUS .


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

EmilyJoy said:


> I just noticed Spirit's "skunk" strip down his front legs, that's really neat!


Common in appaloosas  they are called "lightening" marks 

Some more pix of them. Spirit was also born with an S on his left shoulder


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

some more crazy legs


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

BlueSpark said:


> OP, stunning, stunning boys. absolutely drooling over them both.
> 
> My appaloosa filly is a good example of one with a high percentage of AQHA breeding. The furthest back I can trace her appaloosa ancestry is "gray appaloosa mare, 1946". That said, she is a pretty amazing horse regardless, but if I ever breed her, it will be to a shuffling foundation stallion. I think its a shame they dont close the stud books, its getting to the point with many registered appaloosas that they are just quarter horses, sometimes without even the spots!




Yes I agree. While I have no problem with outcrossing I dont believe the results of them should be considered purebred.. there should either be a separate registry.. or they should only allow one outcross every x number of generations 

right now .. there is not a single purebred Appaloosa (purebred is described scientifically as 8 generations or purebred breeding.)


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

It's not often that I like the look of an appy much, but boy is Flair gorgeous!


----------



## fallengt09 (Oct 31, 2013)

holy mane and tail! i would really like apps more if there were more like him! always beautiful horses but I'm a sucker for a gorgeous mane and tail


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

Oh he's beautiful! My dad almost bought a leopard App once but he didn't. I would love to have one. If your guy ends up missing he's certainly not going to be chilling in a pasture in Michigan with a palomino, bay, and sorrel


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

Oh my...
What a glorious horse! :shock:


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

What a LOOKER!!!

My husband is in love with your horses.


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

I have a weird obsession with spotted horses and this thread just made me grin from ear to ear!


----------

